# Congrats Boston.



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Back in June, we spoiled your party...and felt bad about it after the tragedy endured by your great city. Nice job getting it back, and a title well earned by the Red Sox.

Signed, 

Blackhawk fan.


----------



## bioWheel (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah - I guess. But they'll never live down the '86 series.


----------



## Dubsy (Nov 28, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> Yeah - I guess. But they'll never live down the '86 series.


poor boggz

sunbiz1 i love your avatar, bruins will get the hawks this year


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dubsy said:


> poor boggz
> 
> sunbiz1 i love your avatar, bruins will get the hawks this year


Was just looking at some tic pricing for next month, when Bruins come to town for their one and only visit during reg season.

Think I'll have to pick another opponent, cuz' prices for that game are almost double.


----------



## Dubsy (Nov 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> cuz' prices for that game are almost double.


sounds about right lol


----------

